# Nighttime Parenting resources and CIO information



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello!

Here is a compilation of different threads offering information on co-sleeping and in opposition to CIO.

If you wish to submit articles or books, please pm the FB&NP moderator and they can add it.

Click here for a list of Mothering Magazine on-line articles about co-sleeping, the Family Bed and related topics.

Sleeping With Your Baby by Peggy O'Mara

Basic Instinct
A dad can do so much more than defend the cave. New research shows that he too has the biological goods to nurture baby
http://www.todaysparent.com/lifeaspa...1225399&page=1

Children Need Touching and Attention, Harvard Researchers Say
By Alvin Powell
http://www.hno.harvard.edu/gazette/1...enNeedTou.html

Responding to Baby's Cries and why you shouldn't let your baby "cry it out"

Science Says: Excessive Crying Could Be Harmful to Babies
Dr Sears
http://askdrsears.com/html/10/handout2.asp

EARLY BRAIN DEVELOPMENT
What parents and caregivers need to know!
by Phyllis Porter, M.A.
http://www.educarer.com/brain.htm

CIO? No! The case for not using "cry-it-out" with your children
http://www.storknet.com/cubbies/atta...enting/cio.htm

The Dangers of Leaving Your Baby to Cry
By Margaret Chuong-Kim, M.A.
http://drbenkim.com/articles-attachment-parenting.html

Crying for Comfort: Distressed Babies Need to Be Held
http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...onnection.html

The Emotional Infant Brain
Part 1: The developing emotional subsystems of the brain process various information, including how to relate the state of the world with xpectations.
http://www.fresnofamily.com/articles/aa040100a.htm

Mistaken Approaches to Night Waking:
Excerpt from Sweet Dreams: A pediatrician's secrets for your child's good night sleep, Lowell House, 22-28 By Paul M. Fleiss, M.D., M.P.H., F.A.A.P., 2000
http://www.nospank.net/fleiss2.htm

8 INFANT SLEEP FACTS EVERY PARENT SHOULD KNOW
Dr Sears
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/7/T070200.asp

CONTROLLED CRYING:
AAIMHI POSITION PAPER
The Australian Association for Infant Mental Health:
http://www.gymealily.org/resources_paperva7.htm

Loving Responces to a baby's cries
Copyright (c) 2001 By Ingrid Bauer:
http://www.natural-wisdom.com/lovingresponse.htm

A MENTAL HEALTH EXPERT WARNS THAT POPULAR ADVICE TO IGNORE YOUR CHILD'S TEARS MAY CAUSE LIFE-LONG HARM
Amelia Hill
http://www.pantley.com/elizabeth/con...ioarticle.html

Cosleeping & SIDS
Review of the Latest and Most-Authoritative Studies...
http://www.babyreference.com/Cosleep...%20Studies.htm

An anthropological perspective
http://www.kathydettwyler.org/detsleepthrough.html

Here's the Aletha Solter Crying for Connection link

Not exactly CIO, but this is a pro-co sleeping review/critique of several published SIDS "crib-death" and "cot-death" medical articles

http://www.babyreference.com/Cosleep...%20Studies.htm

A Baby Cries: How Should Parents Respond?
http://www.naturalchild.org/jan_hunt/babycries.html

Ten Reasons to Respond to a Crying Child
http://www.naturalchild.org/jan_hunt/crying.html

The Critical Importance of a Child's First Years: a Baby Speaks
http://www.naturalchild.org/jan_hunt/babyspeaks.html

Is a crying child manipulating the parent?
http://www.naturalchild.org/advice/q09.html

Parents try "controlled crying"
http://www.naturalchild.org/advice/q55.html

Dad praises son for not crying
http://www.naturalchild.org/advice/q42.html

Mom denounces "cry to sleep" approach
http://www.naturalchild.org/advice/q36.html

The con of controlled crying

http://www.pinky-mychild.com/features/baby/thecons.html

http://phdinparenting.com/2008/07/05/no-cry-it-out/

Crying for Connection

*Books*

The Benefits of Bedsharing by Dr. Helen Ball of the Durham University Parent-Infant Sleep Lab, midwife Sally Inch, and Marion Copeland

Good Nights: The Happy Parents' Guide to the Family Bed (and a Peaceful Night's Sleep! by Dr. Jay Gordon

Night-Night: Settle Down Activities for Easy Bedtimes by Cynthia MacGregor

Sleeping With Your Baby: A Parent's Guide to Cosleeping by James McKenna, PhD


Sweet Dreams: A Pediatrician's Secret for Your Child's Good Night's Sleep by Dr. Paul Fleiss, MD

The No-Cry Sleep Solution: Gentle Ways to Help Your Baby Sleep Through the Night by Elizabeth Pantley, William Sears

The No-Cry Sleep Solution for Toddlers and Preschoolers: Gentle Ways to Stop Bedtime Battles and Improve Your Childs Sleep by Elizabeth Pantley


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Response to Cry It Out


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

http://www.mothering.com/sleeping-with-your-baby

http://www.mothering.com/pillow-talk

http://www.mothering.com/sleep-training


----------

